# Wintergreen DIY Concentrate



## Wesley (13/11/14)

Hi all,

Anyone have a clue where I can get a Wintergreen concentrate for DIY mixes?

Not sure which brand makes it, but I've read it is excellent for menthol / mint mixes and I'm on a quest to create the perfect icy juice...


----------



## Derick (13/11/14)

Seems it is a TFA Flavour
https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-6680-wintergreen-flavor.aspx

Unfortunately we just got our order from them, but will make a note for next time


----------



## Wesley (13/11/14)

That would be awesome!

I see you guys don't stock many minty flavours, if you had I would buy:

Peppermint
Spearmint
Wintergreen
Creme de Menthe

All TFA flavours

Not saying you should get them all but I would definitely purchase these from you - love your packaging and customer service!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (13/11/14)

Thanks!

Yeah, we are expanding as we go on - started with 4 flavours and now we are at over 30 already - we got some samples from Capella's and there was a spearmint in there that was pretty good (reminded me of beachies spearmint) , so they will come with time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (13/11/14)

Just been on TFA's website - so many flavours, how do you choose!?

I have two Cappella flavours and a bunch of TFA's, I feel like TFA's are richer so better value as I don't need as much concentrate for my mixes.


----------



## Derick (13/11/14)

We've tried a lot of flavours from both and I wouldn't really call one better than the other - some flavours from one place is better than the same flavour from the other - so we get the small samples, test them and make a call.

Yeah choosing flavours is a pain  - we look at what we have, see if we are short on any of the categories (desert vs fruit vs tobacco) , pick a few samples that sound nice, google for some reviews - but in the end taste is so subjective that it is pretty much a crap shoot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (13/11/14)

Agreed - it's the same buying ready made juices so I feel your pain! Never know what your taste buds will like.

On that note, you definitely need some more tobacco flavours!

This one looks great:

https://shop.perfumersapprentice.com/p-7322-m-type-premium-flavor.aspx


----------



## Derick (13/11/14)

We actually brought that one in as one of our first flavours and it was a disaster . Extremely strong smelling (we had to wrap it in clingfilm and hide it in the cupboard in the spare bathroom with the door closed to keep the house from smelling like it)

Taste wise it was also not really anything to write home about and people were saying that after 3 months of steeping it starts to taste ok


----------



## Wesley (13/11/14)

Well thanks for being the guinea pig on that one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

